# Site by the Danube



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello,
My husband has inherited a plot (about 3000m2) by the Danube in Vojvodina, which is in the north of Serbia, bordering to Hungary and Croatia. It is located in the Zgornje Podunavlje Nature Reserve and very close to the Danube cycling path, 10 km from the Hungarian border and Croatia is just across the Danube. 
http://www.danube-info.org/donau.php?pg=0&lg=en (click the brochure on the right)
This is a flat area (Pannonian Plain) so cycling is excellent, most paths are tarmac. Nature is really unspoilt, lots of animals, birds...
We are thinking about setting a small campsite there (or a "Stellplatz"). The area is still unspoilt, people are really kind, great food, very reasonable prices... 
What do you think about that? Would anybody be interested to come? 
Thanks for your answers.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

If only I had the knowledge ... and nerve, to travel that far


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

we loved our trip to Poland , Slovakia and Hungary,and found it all so simple to get to, so we would love to explore more in this area.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: site by the danube*



cilkad said:


> Hello,
> My husband has inherited a plot (about 3000m2) by the Danube in Vojvodina, which is in the north of Serbia, bordering to Hungary and Croatia. It is located in the Zgornje Podunavlje Nature Reserve and very close to the Danube cycling path, 10 km from the Hungarian border and Croatia is just across the Danube.
> http://www.danube-info.org/donau.php?pg=0&lg=en (click the brochure on the right)
> This is a flat area (Pannonian Plain) so cycling is excellent, most paths are tarmac. Nature is really unspoilt, lots of animals, birds...
> ...


Hi Cilka,

We would be interested in travelling/stopping in that area, as we haven't done it yet, but it is on the cards.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cilka, it sounds like a great idea and you would certainly get a visit from Barbara and me. 

We have been to Croatia twice before taking Aid into there and too Novi Sad in Serbia and we love the place.

Please keep mhf informed of future plans.

Bob


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your answers and encouraging words. 
I like the place because it's still unspoilt and people are genuinely friendly. 
It's not that far (well that's relative) - about 500 km from our home which means about 1700 km from London. We'll probably start working on it in spring and I'll keep you informed.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## 104562 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Cilka,
Were you succesful in getting a site established as we intend to travel that way later in the year.
Thanks MNP


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry for this late answer - busy working and a bit of travelling as well.
Yes, we have managed it and last week we took a group of 35 motorhomes from Slovenian Motorhome Club. It was really great, everybody enjoyed it. People there are really kind, nature is unspoiled, there's a lot to see and it's cheap. People are genuinely happy when tourists come but not because of the money they bring but because they are so hospitable. The police was extremely kind and they waited for us at at the end of the motorway and accompanied us all the way to the town so we were able to cross the crossroads at red light. They had emptied all the parking places in town so that we could park and the mayor greeted us and wished us a pleasant stay.

There's an encounter here:
http://www.ccs-si.com/?id=258

It's all in Slovene but you can see the pictures. We plan to take another group in August because after reading this, everybody wants to go. If anybody would like to join us (departure from Bled, Slovenia) you are very welcome.
If you need any information about the area, just let me know. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Danube*

 Ciao, brilliant pictures. Thank you, and the best of luck with your venture.
saluti,
eddied


----------

